# Seeking Used Car - Nerja/Malaga



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi All

We are currently seeking a Spanish registered used car in the Nerja/Malaga area. We would like a nice reliable run around with a small to medium sized engine and have a budget up to €1500. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

caseyprince said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are currently seeking a Spanish registered used car in the Nerja/Malaga area. We would like a nice reliable run around with a small to medium sized engine and have a budget up to €1500.
> 
> ...


We're the other side of Malaga and around here it would be difficult to find anything decent for that kind of money. Around here second-hand cars are much more expensive than in the UK, that's if you can even find a good one. 

Good luck though, there are some Brits fire-selling at the moment - a friend of mine managed to pick up quite a reasonable Focus from a Brit for around 3,000.


----------

